# Fairy Tail Pathfinder (closed)



## Ruiktheforgotten (Aug 31, 2012)

Alrighty time to start up a custom campaign for my friends.  Im going to be running a game in a similar world to the Fairy Tail manga (not edolas).  Everyone will be part of the same guild, you can have what ever back story you want however, but you must at some point have joined the guild. 

Starting Level: 8
Sources: all
Race builder: allowed with 13 pts or you can mod an existing race.
Gold: level 8 gold
Hit Points: max
Guild name:  Midnight Drake (up for debate)
Guild Master: Wesley Aker 
Notable Guild members: 1) Ruik Nerva Rank S
                                       2) Shira Slater Rank S
                                       3) Scarlet  Rank S

Special something: So to go with the fairy tail theme, i want everyone to come up with their own magic power, which will be an addition to whatever class you are playing.  This will be run as a Rounds per day/Times per day type thing.  I would like to discuss your magics with you just for the sake of balance so please post what you want to do and we can come up with costs for your extra's

Ex Level 8 fire dragon slayer would get 12 rounds of additional fire damage on his attacks (1 1/2 times your level for the base amount) , (1d6 and then at level 10 that would go up to 2d6) who could pay 3 rounds of his use to use a breath attack (8d6 damage using his level)  And as a side quirk, he can eat flames (not caused by him) to restore 1 round per day, which would vary depending on the size of the fire. 

I will Also be adding Knowledge(Guilds) to everyone as a class skill, as being in a guild would probably give you a knowledge of yours and other guilds  

So ya everyone who is playing in this game knows who they are and if you have any questions just ask.


----------



## BBs (Sep 1, 2012)

Sign me up! I'll go into the details of me char once I get back to me sources IXD

So far if I recall I'm making a weak version of a made up race of mine, Grends, so this'll be a Grendling. Stats being Large(7rp), Reach(1rp), Outsider Native(Hell, 3rp), Specialized(+2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Cha, 1rp), and Fast(1rp). Also a level 8 Indestructible Rager. Everything else is going to have to wait till I get back ... WITH MY MIND!


----------



## D'Raven (Sep 1, 2012)

K I'm in, ima gonna play a little fire bug.

Small humanoid
Paragon + 4cha, -2 physical (1)
Advanced stat +2 charisma (4)
Pyromaniac(3)
Detect magic (3)
Bonus Feat elemental focus (2)

I'm going to be a oracle with murky sight and fire mystery


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Sep 7, 2012)

Alrighty after some discussion i have decided to alter the magic a bit.  But before i get into that i forgot to say Stats are 90pts no higher then 18 no lower then 10 (before racial mods of course)

But first off, Everyones Magic pool is going to be generated off your Level + any mental Trait or Con. Eg Level 8+20 Cha=13 pts.  Second Off All magic will be given a Effective Spell Level depending on the effect, If your magic is emulating the effect of an existing spell use that level or if its a custom ability, talk to me and we shall decide.  3rd You may have a number of Spell levels worth of abilities equal to your level, where you can have a number of abilities, but they have to add up evenly. Eg 1 4th level abillity, 2 2nd level abilities, etc.  Every level you will be allowed to alter your abilites, or forget ones to be replaced by others, still being restricted by the spell level total.  We will have to discuss costs on abilities.  All abilities are going to be considered Spell Like abilities for the purposes of an set mechanic.


----------



## BBs (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, computer acting weird. 0_o


----------



## BBs (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay so edited me Grendling race a bit

Grendling
Type
Outsider Native (Infernus): 3 RP
Size
Large: 7 RP
Base Speed
Normal Speed: 0 RP
Ability Score Modifiers
Specialized (+2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Cha): 1 RP
Languages
Xenomorphic (Infernal): 0 RP
Racial Traits
Defense Racial Traits
Energy Resistance (Fire): 1 RP
Offense Racial Traits
Reach: 1 RP
Slam: 1 RP
Senses Racial Traits
Darkvision 60 ft. : - RP
Weakness Racial Traits
Negative Energy Affinity: -1 RP
Total 13 RP

Specifics for my character

Traits
Reactionary
Killer

Spell type
Infernal Power: Take Over spell style but only with infernal parts because of ancestry.

Class
Level 8 Invulnerable Rager


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2012)

My race shall be a form of dragon/cats. (Name may change)
Descended from an interbreeding between catfolk and dragons.

Type: Humanoid(Draconic)
Size : Medium
Base Speed: normal
Ability score modifiers: Advanced(4pp)
(+2 str, dex, con, +4 Cha, -2 Wis) Dragon cats are very physically fit and tend to be quite sociable and attractive, but not very sensible.  Being descended from both Cats AND Dragons, they are prone to overestimating themselves.
Languages: Standard
Racial Trait thoughts:
{I have 9p for Racial Traits and am pondering between the following.}
Greater Spell Resistance(3p) : SR 11+CL
Stalker(1p)
Climb(2p)
Low Light Vision(1p)
Prehensile Tail(2p)
Flight(4p)
Natural Armor(2p)

Character is going to be a Magus.  Fighter-Mage ho!


----------



## D'Raven (Sep 15, 2012)

YA did a huge over haul on my character but you knew that will get it up a soon as u put up a Rogue's gallery


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Sep 16, 2012)

Rouge's Gallery is up!


----------



## Jemal (Sep 20, 2012)

In light of recent discovery that Magus is an INT class, not a CHA class, I'll have to be changing my race a bit.
Here it is finalized, Still finishing up character.

Dragoncat: Descended from dragons and Catfolk.
Type: Humanoid(Draconic)
Size : Medium
Base Speed: normal
Ability score modifiers: Advanced(4rp)
(+2 str, dex, con, +4 INT, -2 Wis) Shadowcats are very physically fit and tend to be quite Intelligent, though not very sensible. Being descended from both Cats AND Dragons, they are prone to overestimating themselves.
Languages: Standard
Racial Traits:
Greater Spell Resistance(3rp) : SR 11+level
Flight 2(6rp) : 40' flight with avg manueverability


----------



## Jemal (Sep 20, 2012)

PS, just took a look at the char's already up.
D'raven, you did know that the stat items aren't the same as in 3.5, right?  There's belts of physical improvement, and Headbands of mental improvement.
single stat is the same as before, but if you want to up multiple stats you have to up them at the same rate, and the price is more..
+2 to two stats = 10k, +2 to three stats = 16k, +4 to two stats=40, etc.
(Basically the same as the +50% Item stacking cost in 3.5)


----------



## Jemal (Sep 20, 2012)

Character's posted to RG, reposting here.  Any feedback from anybody?

First draft, not complete, without background.

Shade, 
Female Dragoncat Bladebound Magus 8  *Haven't decided favoured class bonus yet*
AL: NG HT: 6' WT: 180 Hair: Eyes: 

STR: 22 (+6) [18 base +2 race +2 magic]
DEX: 20 (+5) [18 base +2 race]
CON: 16 (+3) [14 base +2 race]
INT: 26 (+8) [18 base +4 race +2 lvl +2 magic]
WIS: 10 (+0) [12 base -2 race]
CHA: 10 (+0) [10 base]

HP: 88 (8d8+24) AC: 21 (10 base + 5 dex + 5 Armour +1 Deflection)
Saves: FORT: +9 (6 base +3 con) REF: +7 (2 base +5 dex) WILL: +6 (6 base +0 wis)
Init: +5
Speed: 30/40 fly

Bab: 6
CMB: 12 (6 Bab +6 Str) CMD: 28 (10 base +6 bab +6 str +5 dex +1 Deflection)
Attacks: Scimitar + 15/10, 1d6+8 dmg, 18-20/x2 Crit.

Skills(Total/Ranks):[38/48] 
Acrobatics(+13/8), Fly(+9/1), Intimidate(+11/8), Stealth(+6/1), Perception(+8/8), Spellcraft(+19/8)
Know: Arcana/Dungeon/Guilds/Planes(+12/1)

Traits[2]:
Picking two from the following: Savant(+2 Perform), Slippery(+1 stealth), Princess(+1 diplo/intimidate), Prehensile Whip(Use whip as rope w/grappling hook), Noble Born:Orlovsky(+1 cmd, +1 Acrobatics)

Feats: [5] Weapon Focus: Scimitar, Extra Arcana, Extra Arcane Pool, Heighten spell, Preferred spell(X?)


Class Features: 
Spellstrike, Medium Armour, Improved Spell Combat, bonus feat(W.Focus, see above)
Arcane Pool: 13: +2 enhancement(Dancing, flaming, flaming burst, frost, icy burst, keen, shock, shocking burst, speed, vorpal); Spell Recall; Knowledge Pool; 
Magus Arcana: Spell Blending, Spell shield.

Black Blade: 
+2 Enhancement, 13 int, 9 wis, 9 cha, 10 ego, Alertness, telepathy, unbreakable, black blade strike +2, Energy Attunement, Arcane pool: 2, 

Race Features: 
Dragoncat: Descended from dragons and Catfolk.
Type: Humanoid(Draconic)
Size : Medium
Base Speed: normal
Ability score modifiers: Advanced(4rp)
(+2 str, dex, con, +4 INT, -2 Wis) Shadowcats are very physically fit and tend to be quite Intelligent, though not very sensible. Being descended from both Cats AND Dragons, they are prone to overestimating themselves.
Languages: Standard
Racial Traits:
Favoured Class: Magus
Greater Spell Resistance(3rp) : SR 11+level
Flight 2(6rp) : 40' flight with avg manueverability

Languages: Common, 

Spellbook: 
cantrips: (5); Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Spark
1st lvl: (6); Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, Floating Disk, Frostbite, Grease, Hydraulic Push, Magic Missile, Shield, True Strike, +3
2nd lvl: (6); 6 Frigid Touch, Glitterdust, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray, Shatter, Web
3rd lvl: (4); 4 Force Hook Charge, Force Punch, Haste, Lightning Bolt, Vampiric Touch

Equipment: 33,000
Belt of Str+2 (4,000), Headband of int+2 (4,000)
+2 Mithril Chain shirt w/Armoured Kilt(skirt) (2,120)
ROP +1 (2,000)
Ring of Arcane Mastery (20,000) **Still wondering if this is worth it**
880 gp.


----------



## D'Raven (Sep 21, 2012)

k thanks jemal i didn't know that they made ... okay the words that correctly repersent my opinion of the changes to the ability boost items should not be used in a public forum and we don't need that discussion here to begin with. let us just say i do not like or agree with them.

any way i crippeled my toon aproperatly. and for the item that gives all three its only +33% or 4x that of a single stat


----------



## Jemal (Sep 30, 2012)

**Moving on Tuesday, Not sure how long till I have internet at the new place, so may be posting off my phone for a while, so will likely be slow.
Also be pretty busy packing & moving the next couple days.

So in general, my posting will likely be intermittent for the next week or two.
Apologies.



Also, where we at on this?


----------



## Jemal (Oct 12, 2012)

so...


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Oct 13, 2012)

alright everyone ive been waiting on a couple people but i think you  have been patient enough so im starting the game tomorrow evening hopefully, (if not it will be some time monday)


----------



## Jemal (Oct 15, 2012)

BTW Ruik, do you remember what we talked about for my magic?


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Oct 16, 2012)

sorry guys have had a couple busy/ days so i haventh been able to do much in terms of posting......shooting for thursday/friday now.......also yes jemal


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Oct 29, 2012)

well due to a lack of time and people not posting characters (not everyone) ill have to cancel this game......oh well perhaps next time


----------

